
Jeff Bezos would need to spend $28M a day to avoid getting richer - maxshmax
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazons-jeff-bezos-has-to-spend-28-million-a-day-just-to-keep-from-getting-richer-2018-08-01
======
ryanmercer
And no one cares. I read a similar piece this morning when Google popped it up
in my news they are both garbage.

"Jeff has a lot of money, he underpays his employees, boo hoo, Jeff is evil,
everyone hate Jeff!". Amazon warehouse workers in Indy start at 13$ an hour,
1.79x minimum wage for unskilled labor.

Cool, the guy is filthy rich. He deserves it, he earned it. He started a
company and successfully grew it over the course of decades and made a lot of
smart acquisitions over the years. He gets tons of applicants for his jobs so
clearly people are willing to do the work, he takes advantage of any tax
situation he can to fuel profits (that isn't evil, he's using legal avenues to
reduce the company's tax obligation, have a problem with it? Vote to change
your local laws...) like any rational person would do.

I say this as someone that makes a whopping 32k a year after 12 years and
change on the job and only needs 0.0005% of his net worth to retire and be
incredibly happy.

